# Blackwood Burl Jr. Gent Mutt in Red Swirl



## Stick Rounder (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello,

Got some of Eugene's :wink: mutts, this is the first turning of the lot. Jr. Gent with the Blackwood Burl in Red Swirl. Please let me know what you think. Sorry about the photo in advance. Just cannot seem to get it right.


----------



## jackrichington (Apr 17, 2009)

I've always like mutts..canine or pen blanks..real nice pen


----------



## Druid (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice pen & great photo shoot!


----------



## markgum (Apr 17, 2009)

excellant looking pen.


----------



## KiltedGunn (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice, Doug!

And a question...did you color your tubes?  I did a similar blank on a neopean and it turned out much darker.  I am wondering if white or silver tubes would be helpful for the next one?


----------



## areaman (Apr 17, 2009)

great looking pen!


----------



## Moosewatcher (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice!  I've got a couple of those blanks.  Now I'm hot to get one turned. 
Ken


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 18, 2009)

KiltedGunn said:


> Very nice, Doug!
> 
> And a question...did you color your tubes? I did a similar blank on a neopean and it turned out much darker. I am wondering if white or silver tubes would be helpful for the next one?


 
I did not color the tube or the inside of the blank.  If you look real close, and you know what you are looking for, you can almost pick out the brass in the swirled resin.  I think the white or silver would look good, or maybe try matching the resin color.  I have painted tubes in the past to match the blank color with good success, even if it is a shade off.


----------



## sah6139 (Apr 18, 2009)

I do like the pen. The blank and kit go very nice together.On the photo, and this is from someone who can’t take a good photo if my life depends on it , the only thing I can see is the focus is off on the cap, depth of field I think is what they call it, do a search on how to correct that and the photo will be just fine.

steve


----------



## SherryD (Apr 20, 2009)

fabulous work,  a real beauty.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnU (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful Pen and blank!  I like the kit also.  Very expensive looking!


----------



## YORKGUM (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful and nice finish.


----------

